# ryobi rct2800b



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

hi i have this strimmer ryobi rct2800b will run when cold but will not restart when hot? have checked for spark and it is getting fuel this is the second one with this problem?
any ideas?
bill


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look for a possible air leak that is developing when the engine is hot. Check for loose cylinder mounting hardware, and where the crankcase cover attaches as well as the carburetor mounts. Possible carburetor problem as well, may have a sticking or leaking inlet metering needle in the carburetor.


----------



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

THANKS 30YEAR TECH
WILL CHECK ALL STUDS TO MAKE SHORE THEY ARE TIGHT
also i have noticed fuel coming from the carb at tickover was wandering if it may be a flooding problem as well ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats entirely possible, I have come across units that would flood when they were warm, because the inlet needle had very low pop off pressure, and there is more pressure in the fuel tank when the unit has just been run. The carburetor would leak a small amount of fuel into the engine and create an almost impossible restart. Once the engine would cool and pressure in the fuel tank would drop, the needle would seat and stop the flooding problem, and then after a few hours the unit would seem to start and run normally.

Good Luck...


----------

